# Helpful little project I did today..



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

For the next couple of buildings I'm going to construct I want to use a kind of "post & beam" construction. I've ripped about a hundred or so 3/8's inch square strips about 18" long on my table saw. I can cut them to whatever length I need to build the framing of walls or roofs. I think I'll frame up the walls, then cover them with 1/4 inch masonite, then paint or cover them with whatever is necessary to get the look I want. The first structure will be covered in corrugated aluminum.. 

Anyway, I was fiddling with these "sticks" and having a **** of a time gluing it all up square. So I built a "Square Table" today.










A very simple slab of flat pressboard with two cleats attached at right angles, one on the bottom, one on the left. They are glued and screwed in place making sure that they were square...










Now it's just a matter of placing the "beams" in place on the square table and clamping them in place while the glue dries. I left gaps in the corner so if need be I can glue a piece in the middle of a beam. But as long as the outside frame is square, what goes on in the middle really doesn't matter. 










Here's a dry fit of the wall of the soon to be completed coal loader..










As I build out the coal loader I'll post pics of the progress on that as well. This shop jig should make short work of that project. 

I may add an additional cleat (or cleats) near the top set at a 20 degree angle for the fabrication of roof joists.. 

Shop jigs just make the world better..


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Dave, I learned also to build a form to help me build things, goes a lot faster, another thing you could try, air nailer from Harbor Frieght, less than $20, Stan Cedarleaf told me about it, goes down to 1/2 nails, it works great when you glue and nail, stays together while it dries, you can build them faster instead of watching the glue dry









Tom H


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Good thinking! 

A simple but practical solution.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't that what this place is about... sharing ideas.. If just one other person can benefit from this then I can feel like I've made a contribution. Yeah for us..


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Dave,

Great idea! I have used jigs for years and have always been impressed with the benefits (square joints, ease of construction, consistent quality, etc.). I would echo the recommendation by Tom H and Jack Verducci (GR, Apr 2010 article) to use an air/pin nailer. Mechanical fits are always desirable.
I would make one additional suggestion. Use acrylic plastic (1/8” or better) to construct your jig. Most of the wood glues will not bond to the acrylic while a joint is clamped and drying in the event glue leaks from the joint. It is also much easier to keep clean. I have used acrylic plastic jigs for years for trestle bents, hand laid wood ties and building frame construction with excellent results.
Suggested source for plastic – go check out the local plastics supplier in the area, they are usually agreeable to let you go back in the shop and pick through the ‘cut-off bin’ for free. Heck, they are going to throw out the scrap anyway, so why not let someone get some use out of it!

Look forward to seeing your progress on the coal loader.

Jerry
“Pour the coal to her, she don’t leak”[/i]


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry. If I construct any more jigs I may just look into the acrylics, great idea. And yes, I do have a pin nailer and use it. 

My Grandfather was a cabinetmaker and I worked with him in his shop when I was young. That's where I learned all my woodworking skils. He had a much larger "square table", similar in design to this one that he's use for making drawers and carcases. I just downsized mine for model building. Taking my cues from his work, I put down a layer of paper under the workpieces to keep from gluing them to the jig. The paper tears off easily and the remnants are sanded off. 

I've started on the coal loader, I need to get some pics posted. I'll try to do that today.


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

You’re Welcome Dave.

Grandfather was a cabinetmaker… how interesting. My great grandfather was a cabinetmaker/casket maker that was born in Switzerland and lived in Cincinnati. They always say, the seed never falls far from the tree.

Jerry
“Pour the coal to her, she don’t leak”[/i]


----------

